
Mobile-friendly sites turn visitors into customers - Google Mobile Ads Blog - djensen47
http://googlemobileads.blogspot.com/2012/09/mobile-friendly-sites-turn-visitors.html
======
djensen47
And yet so many sites are still not mobile friendly and even some of the ones
that are do it all wrong.

\- Please don't ask me to install your _every_ time I visit your site on
mobile (Yelp's experience on this is actually much better than average).

\- Please _do not_ automatically redirect me to the App Store.

\- Please _do_ provide all the content available on the desktop version
otherwise I'm just going to have to go there anyway.

\- When I click a Goole result for a page, I expect to land on that page or a
mobile version of _that page_. Please do not send me to a mobile landing page
where I can't get the info I originally wanted.

